# Thrianta rabbits



## LEANNE2525 (Nov 10, 2010)

thought id put some photos up of my rabbits
terry 9 weeks 
ginger 4 months


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're gorgeous and a lovely colour


----------



## LEANNE2525 (Nov 10, 2010)

thanks, they have got to be one of my fave bunnies


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Are they a breed?


----------



## LEANNE2525 (Nov 10, 2010)

hi, yes they are a breed they are called thrianta, they are quite hard to get hold of , but i found someone near me that had them


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I love thriantas, they are defiantly on my wanted list when I get my own house


----------



## Emma pugh (Apr 11, 2020)

Where are you please? Do you have any left? X


----------

